# Eavesdropping Insight



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

So I overheard a conversation my WH was having about me. I heard my name so of course I was going to listen in. 

He said because I never confronted him and asked him if he was cheating on me he felt at the time like I didn’t care. That I believed his lies and didn’t question him showed him that I didn’t give a **** what he did and I was happy just being at home alone. And that if the situation were reversed he’d NEVER put up with me behaving the way he did. 


SO, in a nutshell, if you ask the cheater if they are cheating you get gaslighting and lies and accusations about trust. And if you fully trust the person you married and believe the things they say, you want to be cheated on. 

Also as a side note, I did once in response to him saying I must be cheating on him (that’s rich) say “If one of us is cheating, it’s obviously you.” He immediately said “Why would you say that?” I said “because you’re never here. You could be doing ANYTHING.” He said “Come-on, don’t be stupid, I don’t have time for an affair.” HA!

I just wanted to say this as an interesting aside to the mind of a cheater. This is how their idiot brain works when they are cheating. 

He is right though, I should have divorced him 2 years ago because he decided to become an absent husband and father. Instead I thought I’d give him space to work out his mid life crisis. That was stupid on my part. None of this matters, and doesn’t even warrant any conversation as it changes nothing. Cheaters justify their cheating by any means. No news there.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Oh, yeah. It's how he can justify cheating, that's all. It's lack of accountability. He can always blame someone else. Cut this guy loose.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Oh, yeah. It's how he can justify cheating, that's all. It's lack of accountability. He can always blame someone else. Cut this guy loose.


In the process!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Bravo.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Cheaters will say and do anything to justify their behavior.


----------

